# Subject: Alien Versus Predator 2 - Display / Graphics Problem - Help



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Subject: Alien Versus Predator 2 - Display / Graphics Problem - Brightness and appearance

Hello, ok here is the problem every time I've played AvP2 / Alien Versus Predator 2, there are instances where I can't see "the assault rifle in front of me." I'll give you some examples

1) In the first mission. When you enter the room where there is a ladder that goes down to the vehicle entry point? Where you see those two dudes get blasted by the Predator @ the bridge and there is a crudely drawn map? When I don't adjust my video card's setting it is pitch black. The only things I see are if they have a light on it or if use my shoulder lap.

2) A second example is when you're almost escaping the pods. When you have to go out side of the wall-ways/access tubes with the glass/ (whatever you want to call them), when you see the numbers of the pods? If I don't adjust my settings I can't see the walk-space at all, but when I screw with the settings I am able to see it just fine. 

Is this a common problem or what? Here is some additional information regarding my drivers and the settings I mess with: 

What do I click on: Right-Click Desktop -> Properties -> Display Properties -> Settings -> advanced -> Geforce2 MX/MX400 Tab -> Device Settings -> Color Correction -> Color Correction Tab ->  Then I increase the brightness! 


Taken From System Information Program of Windows XP Professional
-------===-----=-=-------------------------------------------
Name	NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0110&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_B2\4&3525EC23&0&0008
Adapter Type	GeForce2 MX/MX 400, NVIDIA compatible
Adapter Description	NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
Adapter RAM	64.00 MB (67,108,864 bytes)
Installed Drivers	nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.4403
INF File	oem1.inf (nv4 section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	65536
Resolution	800 x 600 x 75 hertz
Bits/Pixel	16
Memory Address	0xE7000000-0xE7FFFFFF
Memory Address	0xF0000000-0xF7FFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
I/O Port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB
I/O Port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys (6.14.10.4403, 1.25 MB (1,312,555 bytes), 5/2/2003 3:19 PM)


Thank You~~!


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

I haven't played AvP 2 but I do have the first version. It is a very dark game. The marine needed to rely on either flares or image intensifer. Each life form has their own vision modes.
For the marine missions I suggest binding the flare key some where easy to reach. The marine threat radar won't work when image intesifer is on.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, AVP2 is a dark game as well. There's lots of parts where I couldn't see anything as well, especially when I played it during the day, the glare made it incredibly hard to see. See if there are options in the game to change brightness, I forget if there are or not.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello and thanks for your replies,

It doesn't make sense that the game is that dark. I seriously doubt that they intent ally wanted to make it so I could see the walk-space when I am outside the pods or that I couldn't see the edge of a cliff by a bridge. I surmised that somebody in coding department of the development staff really screwed up and that didn't have time to fix it.

It would be kind of like System Shock 2 and how the levels were so short because (if my memory serves) they were behind schedule in development. 

.... OR I AM WRONG AND THEY WANTED THE GAME TO BE THAT DARK. I've only played the Terran demo of AvP1 and it was dark as hell. 

Either one I suppose?
Can anybody confirm one way or the other?


----------



## Djas00 (Sep 24, 2002)

Well avp games are dark games but the way you are describing them they shouldn't be that dark. It could be your monitor making it so dark. I think that avp has darker parts than in avp2. Especially with the alien.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Djas00 said:


> Well avp games are dark games but the way you are describing them they shouldn't be that dark. It could be your monitor making it so dark. I think that avp has darker parts than in avp2. Especially with the alien.


 I've upgraded and downgraded video drivers so much. The game is "too" dark in my assesment. I've tried contacting technical support, but nobody responded. I'll be buying a new video card soon enough. If the game still has this problem, then it's either something on my motherboard set wrong or Geforce and AvP2 don't get along.

I don't want a ATI card because I've heard horror stories about how many games don't as well. I guess because many of the newest games are configured for Nvidia cards.

So said. If I screw with the cards settings too much, the night vision is too bright and is thus useless.

If anybody has data to contribute in resolution to this please respond.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

Rather than setting the brightness in windows, isnt there a brightness within the games settings?? Im sure there was in AVP1, as i cranked it up a bit to help see what was going on!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2005)

I seem to recall this game was really dark while I played through it. I think I had the brightness in the game cranked to almost maximum so I could see things.


----------



## Angelu5 (Dec 1, 2004)

Gamma settings.....?


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I seem to recall this game was really dark while I played through it. I think I had the brightness in the game cranked to almost maximum so I could see things.


 Maybe I missed it and it's named under something else where can I find the setting? Thank you.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

When playing AvP2 you need to configure nvidia overlay via the "color correction" feature of the settings. Also, been having video issues for years, which I'll be posting about shortly.


----------

